# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  تبي بيتك احلى بيت وزوجك ما يفارقك تعالي اقولك السر ((( للمعرسااااات تلاحققققققققققن)

## optmistic_lady

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
نبدأ
جايبه لكم موضوع من بنات افكاري لك ولزوجك ولبيتك ومابي منكم الا الدعاء لي وانا مو متزوجه ع فكره بس حبيت افيدكم لي الاجر ان شاء الله هذا البرنامج للبنات اللي مثلي ازواجهم يداومون دوام صباحي وما يجون الا العصر والبرنامج قابل للتعديل على حسب نظامك انتي وزوجك
بسم الله نبداء
1- لما تصحين صلاه الفجر قلنا الفجر مو الساعه 7 بعد ماتخلصين الصلاه وانتي على سجادتك وتقولين الاذكار ترفعين ايدينك وتقولين ( اللهم اني استودعتك قلب زوجي ولسانه وبصره وفرجه في ودائعك فاحفظهالي يامن لا تضيع ودائعه ) 3 مرات
2- وانتي تجهزين الفطور حاولي انك تستغفرين وتكررين سبحان الله والحمد لله ولااله الا الله والله اكبر
3- جهزتي فطورك وصحيتي زوجك وفطرتيه ولبستيه ودعيه عند الباب مثلا الله معك الله يرعاك الله يوفقك ترجع ل بالسلامه

بالنسبه للفطور تقدين تجهزينه قبل بليله مثلا البيض اسلقيه وحطيه في الثلاجه ما يخرب ترا
القهوه اغليها قبل بيوم بدون اضافات وغطي فتحه البريق بقصدير وحطيها في الثلاجه
ولما تجي تستخدميها سخنيها وحطي في الدله الاضافات هيل زعفران 000 الخ
4- بعد مايروح زوجك لاتنا مين تعالي اهتمي شوي بنفسك وبيتك حطي زيت على شعرك وخلطه على كامل جسمك مكونه من كريم جلسوليد +كريم سودو [+عصير ليمونه اخلطيها وحطيها على كامل الجسم = نعومه وبياض
لوجهك خلطه مكونه من 2 م ك دقيق +ماء ورد م ك +عصير ليمونه اخلطيها لين تصير متماسكه وحطيها على وجهك = بياض صفاء حيويه اشراقه
شفايفك خلطه مكونه من عسل اي عسل + بودره دم الغزال = شفايف ورديه
5- خصصي لك ملابس خاصه وفضفاضه للشغل وللخلطات
ابدي نظفي البيت وخلي الكنس ااااااااااخر شي نظفي ورتبي وامسحي الغبار بعدين لما تكنسي افتحي المكنسه وحطي فيها من عطر المفارش عشان لما تكنسي تطلع ريحه العطر في البيت بعد ماتكنسي نجي نمسح البلاط كبك من الفلاش والداك والخرابيط هذي اللي بس تتعب الصدر وتجيب الكحه واخلطي كلوركس + صابون فيري+ ملح الليمون +كمفورت
وكبيها في البيت واحمامات وامسحي وشوفي الدلع تشوفين صورتك في البلاط
بالنسبه للمطبخ نفس الخلطه في بخاخ وبخي على الفرن والدروج والطالوله والثلاجه والمجلى كل شي يلق يلق
الحمام نفس الحكايه على المرايه المغاسل الكرسي كل شي
بعد ما تمسحي ترجعين مره تانيه تكنسين البيت بالنسبه للغسيل مره في الاسبوع غسيل ملابس ومره في الاسبوع كوي فقط البنات اللي عندهم غساله عاديه مثل غسالتي تغسل الملابس بصابون وكلوركس طبعا الملابس البيضاء واغسليها زين زين ولما تخلصين صرفي الماء وشيلي ملابسك وحطيها في النشافه وكبي عليها طشت ماء وشوي كمفورت لا تقولون فيها صابون ما تنظف لا صدقيني تطلع شي وريحتها جنان
والملابس الملونه نفس الحكايه بس بدون كلوركس واذا جيتي تكوينها حطي في بخاخ ماء وكمفورت واكوي شوفي كيف كوي سريع وناعم وريحته جنان طيب خلصنا من البيت والملابس
نجي للمطبخ حطي مع الصابون حق الصحون شوي خل واغسلي شوفي كيف صحونك تنظف وريحه الزفر تروح
وللمجاري المسدوده شوي من بيكنج صودا كبيها في المجاري وتنفتح باذن الله وللحنفيات المصديه افركيها بخل وملح ليمون وبيكنج صوداء
ولما تجي تجهزي الغداء سكري باب المطبخ عشان الريحه ما تطلع وبالنسبه للخضار اول ما تشتريها غسليها وحطيها في علب بلاستك الجزر قشريه وشوفي كيف ما يسود البصل افرميه وكيسيه وحطيه في الفريزر الطماط اطحنيه مع شوي ثوم وكيسيه وحطيه في الفريزر النعناع قطعيه وحطيه في علبه بلاستك وفي الثلاجه على طول وما يسود ابد على فكره هذي طريقه جدتي اول تطحن الطماط والبصل وترتاح من الحمسه والقرف
بالنسبه لزيت القلي لاتكبيه ف المجاري ترا تنسد لكن كبيه في كيس وطلعيه في الزباله وانتو بكرامه
ولا تنسون طول ما انتي تشتغلين على طول استغفر الله واتوب اليه استغفرالله واتوب اليه كرريها
بالنسبه للاباريق والقدور افركيها بملح الليمون وبيكنج صوداء تطلع تلق
خلصنا من المطبخ
واكيد بيكون اذن الظهر وخلاص الغداء على وشك يستوي تروحين تتحممين وتفركين جسمك
وتغسلين شعرك وتحطين خلطه بدل البلسم جنان والله تصيرين كنك فلبينيه من نعومه شعرك انا سويتها وصار شعري لااصق على وجهي وتستخدمينها بعد الشامبو وشعرك نظيف تحطين 4 م ك حمام زيت +م ص زيت +2 م ك عسل =نعومه لمعه دلع دلع لاتقولون تلبد الشعر لا جربوا وشوفوا طبعا للشعر الجاف
بالنسبه للرجلين اذا جيتي تنظفينها ماراح اقولك حطيها بماء حار ومدري وش لا احسن طريقه ومجربه للعرقوب او مدري وش اسمه انك تفركينها بفازلين بعدين تجيبين حجر الخفخاف وتفركين رجلينك بدون ما تنقعينها بماء افركي افكري لين تنعم وبعدين غسليها
بعد ما تخلصين حمام افركي جسمك بملح الحليب اليوكو سبا +فازلين افركي كل جسمك بعدين اشطفيه بماء وبلسم مو شور جل لا خذي بلسم شعر ريحته حلوه واغسلي به جسمك
بعد ما تطلعين وتلبسين وتجهزين لزوجك
طبعا تستقبلينه عند الباب وانتي مبتسمه وترحبين وتهلين وبعد الغداء مسااااااااااااااااج للزوج حطيه من ظمن جدولك اليومي مساج للجسم وماء حار للرجلين لازم
واذا جا ينام لاتخلينه يروح ينام لحاله مهما كان السبب روحي نوميه عوديه انك تنوميه
في الويك اند او وقت اجازه زوجك لا تشتغلين ابد حاولي تخلصين شغلك قبل بايام وفظي نفسك له مساج كامل حمام مغربي بدكير منكير تنظيف بشره ممكن تحلقين دقنه اذا تعرفين بعدين تحممينه وتجهزين له بيجامه وعصير بارد صدقوني بيحطك فوق راسه لا تقولون مابيعطيني وجه مستحيل سويها وجربي وانتي لاتنسين تخصصين لك يوم حمام مغربي ونظافه كامل طبعا اسبوعيا بس وزوجك مداوم مش وهو عندك لان الرجال ما يحب الحرمه تنشغل عنه
وقت فراغك اقري لك سوره من القران واستفيدي من الوقت
يابنات ترا مع الترتيب والنظام في كل شي صدقوني بترتاحون والله يترتاحون
انا عن نفسي بيتي صغير ولا عندي اطفال ومع ذلك احيانا ما يصير عندي وقت وما يجي الليل الا وانا عين مفتحه وعين مغمضه لكن لما نظمت وقت ارتحت
بالنسبه للترتيب يوميا لكن مسح البيت كل يومين والغسيل والكوي قلنا مره بالاسبوع
بالنسبه لوقت الدوره تخصصين لك ملابس للدوره تكون ترينقات بناطيل وتي شيرتات قطنيه بيجامات في الليل تلبسينها بس في الدوره وبعد ما تخلصين ترفعينها في درج مخصص لوقت الدوره اما الايام العاديه اللبسي ملابس سهره شورتات بناطيل تنانير قصيره واستمتعي واسعدي زوجك حتى لو ماكان يجلس في البيت مع الوقت بيشوفك وبيجلس معك لو انتي غيرتي من نفسك لا تجون تتبكبكون وتتباكون وتشتكون من رجالكم ترا الرجال يحب الحرمه الجميله ما تشوفونهم يبحلقون عيونهم في التلفزيون لانه مالقى اللي تعطيه جوه في البيت والله احنا احلى منهم القرده والخنازير هيفاء واليساء لكن اهملنا انفسنا
نجي للعطور هذي خلطه يوميه للبيت يعني تحطين منها وانتي في بيتك يوميا بدل ما تخلصين عطرك الغالي وانتي ماعندك احد نجيب علبه من جل مابعد الاستحمام من بيبي جونسون ونخلط معه توله من عطرك المفضل وحطي منها على جسمك وهو رطب
مزيل عرق - كريم جلسوليد +بودره اطفال +شوي مسك ابيض =ريحه حلوه وبياض
ولا تنسون طول الوقت نكرر استغفر الله واتوب اليه
نجي لوقت النوم حاولي انك تقرين في زيت زيتون سوره البقره ولما تجون تنامون انتي وزوجك
سوي مساج فيه لك ولزوجك بس لاتقولين له انه مقري فيه تعرفون الرجال ما يحبون ذي الاشياء بس قولي له بسوي لك مساج وحطي منه انتي في جسمك صدقيني مفيد وبتلاحظين انه علااج مع الوقت لكل ما تشتكين منه
الاشخاص اللي يفزون او يفزعون وقت النوم رشوا على السرير وعلى اجسامكم مسك ابيض الشفاف تراه رخيص ربع توله ب10 ريال خذي المسك الابيض وخففيه بماء وحطيه في بخاخ ورشي على جسمك وفراشك منه لان سبحان الله الجن والشياطين ما يحبون المسك وصدقيني بتنامين بدون ما تفزين او تفزعين وكانك طايحه من مكان مرتفع
اي شخص يصدع من ريحه المسك هو شخص مسحور او فيه مس واسالوا المشايخ وتتاكدون من صحه كلامي
ولا تنسون اذكار النوم

ولاتنسوني من صالح الدعاء ولا تنسون صلاه الليل التهجد
تذكروا
ركعتين وسجدتين قبل الفجر بساعتين تفعل المستحيل

ومع النظام والترتيب صدقيني بيكون عندك وقت للصلاه في الليل

مقتطفات 00
اغسلي الشماغ بشامبو ريحته حلوه وبخريها وهي رطبه راح تمسك فيها الريحه
عندك بودره معطره ما تبينها كبيها على الوكيت وبعدين اكنسي شوفي الريحه كيف
ما تبين تحطين كريم اساس دايم استخدمي يودره الاطفال امسحي على وجهك شوي منها +مرطب = شفت فلبينيه تسويها وتبيض بعد
لا ترمين الجرايد المكومه عندك حطيها بطشت وكبي عليها ماء +كلونيا ريفدور او معطرك المفارش او مسك ابيض وانتظري لين تنشف وحطيها بالدولاب ورتبي فوقها الملابس تلقين ريحه الدولاب حلوه
عندك شمع وما تبينه يذوب بسرعه حطيه في الفريزر
عندك قطع صابون لوكس او غيره لا ترمينها ابشريها وحطيها بتل ووزعيها على الملابس الشتويه في كراتين او شنطه السفر اذا بتسافرون

ريحه رجول زوجك مو حلوه وتفقع الراس انقعيها بماء حار وشوي بيكنج صوداء
متضايقه من ريحه العرق او ريحه الافرازات او ريحه ريقك او فمك اشربي دائما عصير برتقالمظاف اليه ماء ورد وعسل وبتلاحظين على طول الريحه كيف

واخر شي
لا تسمعون اغاني ترا الاغاني تقطع الرزق


منقول
دعواتكم

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## فطمطم

يعطيج الف عااااااافيه الغاليه

----------


## mooon999

الله يوفقج...

----------


## رفيعة الشأن

تسلمين على هالنقل المفيــــــــــــــــــــــــــد

----------


## omkhalid

جزاك الله كل خير وفي ميزان حسناتك

----------


## miss-fashion

مشكورة حبيبتي.... مسكينة الحرمة كل هالشغل بتسوية بروحها ولازم تخلصة قبل ليي ريلها وعيالها هي حرمة مب مكينة خخخخخخ

----------


## bissanza

الله يوفقك ويرزقك بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجل ........^ــــــــ^

----------


## كتمان

الله يشفيك و يرزقك الزوج اللي تتمنينه و يحقق كل مبتغاك

----------


## رؤى11

الله ييسر أمرك على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## دبي

الله يعطيج العافيه عطيتيني أفكار والله احنا منشغلين مع العيال عن أزواجنا الله المستعان

----------


## optmistic_lady

للرفع ادعولي

----------


## اسعد اللحظات

جزاج الله خير إنشاءالله

----------


## منهل

جزاك الله كل خير وفي ميزان حسناتك

----------


## رياح الأمل

هالزمن نادر من هالحريم

----------


## **سكون الليل**

مشكورة ع النصآآآئح

لا هنتي ....

----------


## h2h

الله يوفقج ويعطيج العافيه الغلا

----------


## فط فط 83

جزاك الله كل خير وفي ميزان حسناتك

----------


## أم عووووش

يعطيج الف عااااااافيه الغاليه

----------


## الدندوشة

*تسلمين أختي على هالنقل المفيــــــد جدا ...*

----------


## LADY LOVE

انا عيبني انه الوحده عقب صلاة الفجر تدعي الها ولريلها سووووووو نايس يسلمووو على النقل

----------


## سنفونية

لاحوووووووووول وهو يجي ويروح وكل شي جاخز يااااسلام

----------


## شمايل العين

تسلمين اختي ع الموضوع يزاج الله خير

----------


## الحلاكلة

بارك الله فيج يالغاليه 
والله انج ماقصرتي كفبتي ووفيتي لج الاجر ان شاء الله

----------


## ربي لاتحرمني

يزاج الله خير

----------


## jameela200

وااااااااااااااايد حلو

----------


## لُجَين

يزاااااااااج الله خير

موضوع مهم وااايد 


و الله يرزقج الي تتمنينه يااارب

----------


## مون لايت

جزاك الله كل خير وفي ميزان حسناتك

----------


## همس السكوووت

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> نبدأ
> جايبه لكم موضوع من بنات افكاري لك ولزوجك ولبيتك ومابي منكم الا الدعاء لي وانا مو متزوجه ع فكره بس حبيت افيدكم لي الاجر ان شاء الله هذا البرنامج للبنات اللي مثلي ازواجهم يداومون دوام صباحي وما يجون الا العصر والبرنامج قابل للتعديل على حسب نظامك انتي وزوجك
> بسم الله نبداء
> 1- لما تصحين صلاه الفجر قلنا الفجر مو الساعه 7 بعد ماتخلصين الصلاه وانتي على سجادتك وتقولين الاذكار ترفعين ايدينك وتقولين ( اللهم اني استودعتك قلب زوجي ولسانه وبصره وفرجه في ودائعك فاحفظهالي يامن لا تضيع ودائعه ) 3 مرات
> 2- وانتي تجهزين الفطور حاولي انك تستغفرين وتكررين سبحان الله والحمد لله ولااله الا الله والله اكبر
> 3- جهزتي فطورك وصحيتي زوجك وفطرتيه ولبستيه ودعيه عند الباب مثلا الله معك الله يرعاك الله يوفقك ترجع ل بالسلامه
> 
> بالنسبه للفطور تقدين تجهزينه قبل بليله مثلا البيض اسلقيه وحطيه في الثلاجه ما يخرب ترا
> ...

----------


## همس السكوووت

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> نبدأ
> جايبه لكم موضوع من بنات افكاري لك ولزوجك ولبيتك ومابي منكم الا الدعاء لي وانا مو متزوجه ع فكره بس حبيت افيدكم لي الاجر ان شاء الله هذا البرنامج للبنات اللي مثلي ازواجهم يداومون دوام صباحي وما يجون الا العصر والبرنامج قابل للتعديل على حسب نظامك انتي وزوجك
> بسم الله نبداء
> 1- لما تصحين صلاه الفجر قلنا الفجر مو الساعه 7 بعد ماتخلصين الصلاه وانتي على سجادتك وتقولين الاذكار ترفعين ايدينك وتقولين ( اللهم اني استودعتك قلب زوجي ولسانه وبصره وفرجه في ودائعك فاحفظهالي يامن لا تضيع ودائعه ) 3 مرات
> 2- وانتي تجهزين الفطور حاولي انك تستغفرين وتكررين سبحان الله والحمد لله ولااله الا الله والله اكبر
> 3- جهزتي فطورك وصحيتي زوجك وفطرتيه ولبستيه ودعيه عند الباب مثلا الله معك الله يرعاك الله يوفقك ترجع ل بالسلامه
> 
> بالنسبه للفطور تقدين تجهزينه قبل بليله مثلا البيض اسلقيه وحطيه في الثلاجه ما يخرب ترا
> ...

----------


## ام زايدالغالي

يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمه

----------

